# GM's Volt Reveal Continues... Ahead of Schedule



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

GM inadvertently releases early a series of executive photos with views of the Volt in the background. 

More...


----------



## TheNines (Aug 28, 2008)

Interesting to an extent, though unfortunately I am so much a skeptic that I must say "I will believe it when I see it, GM". In the meantime, I'm happy to build my own.


----------



## Tommey Lee Reed (Sep 2, 2008)

TheNines said:


> Interesting to an extent, though unfortunately I am so much a skeptic that I must say "I will believe it when I see it, GM". In the meantime, I'm happy to build my own.


The Volt is another car that won't see its day on the road, this is the same like Tesla car.
This Government likes to play games with EV customers, in fact electric cars will not take over if there is money made on oil.
They would lower the price to a dollar a gallon if they have too.

If we wait for the Government to do something, then we will wait for a life time.


----------



## The Flying Dutchman (Aug 15, 2008)

I disagree with that for a part that is.

Most people spend there money anyway, most people do not save, most people just CAN't save, they don't want to, period.

So people will spend it on other things then gas.

Food industry will be happy with electric cars, hell... almost any industry exept the oil industry will be happy with electric cars.

The money they save on oil/gas will go to other industry's, computer/electric ( = luxury ) industry's will profit the most when electric verhicle's hit the road more and more..

For government it doesn't really matter, the money will flow to it anyways.

But oil is the most easy'est and direct way to have that money.
And it's not easy to let that go.....

But when the money flows across more people on the way to the government, more people are happy, government does not really care, cause they get the money in either way.
Only one road take's a bit longer.

I think they are hitting a big reset button, and get ready for this shift.

Only the oil-company's itself are not happy with that, they have to much power, also in the government.
But I really think government is ''betraying'' them.

I hope.


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

Tommey Lee Reed said:


> The Volt is another car that won't see its day on the road, this is the same like Tesla car.


Why do you think that is? GM is banking on the Volt to bring them from the brink of their own destruction.

The Tesla is in production, and several consumers have taken delivery.

In fact, one has already been wrecked.

Furthermore, the government has very little to do with it.


----------



## paker (Jun 20, 2008)

The production Volt is FUGLY, and a 4 door!


----------



## paker (Jun 20, 2008)

Another view


----------



## John (Sep 11, 2007)

paker said:


> The production Volt is FUGLY, and a 4 door!


The volt concept was also a four door I believe. For me it’s what is under the hood that matters the most. I don’t find it ugly just a bit ordinary. Cars like the EV1 and Honda Insight are considered failures by the companies that made them and part of that is put down to their lack of mass market appeal due to only having two seats so the volt was always going to have at least four. It will be interesting to see if the battery tunnel prevents seating three across the back seat. I suspect it will.


----------



## BHall (Aug 1, 2007)

Well for me a very big part is the looks.......and they F*#$%'n ruined it. You wont be seeing one of those Aveo with a Civic body kit so called EV in my driveway. GM is making yet another bad move with the direction they are going with the Volt. They might as well call it the milliVolt. 

Brian


----------



## paker (Jun 20, 2008)

We're talking ugly at the cost of $40,000 +!


----------



## paker (Jun 20, 2008)

This 4 door Volt design I could live with.


----------



## John (Sep 11, 2007)

paker said:


> This 4 door Volt design I could live with.


While that design has appealing looks it is not really all that practical. The see through panels on the doors would have to be made of plastic and that would become disfigured in time and even when new they would introduce visual distortions making them redundant and they look very costly to produce so you were never going to get those. Those huge wheels would be costly to get reshod when the time comes and are an aerodynamic nightmare so you weren't going to get those either. The really short glass house would create visibility problems and would necessitate seats that raise and lower to suit occupants of different height so that the shorties could see out of it so you weren't ever going to get that either. Take that away and add a bit of aero tuning and what you see is what you get. It’s a pity GM said they were going to produce the Volt. They raised people’s expectations and create the inevitable disappointment.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

I never really liked the look of the volt concept, but when I heard that GM was making changes to the exterior for "aerodynamics" I knew the worst was yet to come. At least the original looked like something that you didn't want to mess with on the open road.

I was wondering how they would eliminate the transparent upper body lines on the doors. Looked nice but I had doubts that such a design would ever be integrated into the production version.

I must say the "millivolt" bears striking resemblance to the civic sedan.

What they have done to the chevy volt is make it safe for the world as we know it. 

The out of this world MPGs that were claimed -- not likely.

The reasonable price that could perhaps compete with the prius -- not going to happen.

The aggressive contemporary styling -- also not going to happen. And this is one of the biggest reasons the volt got so much attention.

Just like the impact was an aggressive looking vehicle, so too was the volt concept weather you liked it or not, both were certainly head turners.

The question that now comes up is; what problem is chevy solving with this car from a marketing standpoint? what is the reason as a potential customer to buy the volt when toyota is already ahead in performance, experience and cost?


some more insight here:

http://images.google.ca/imgres?imgu...uction+aero&start=20&gbv=2&ndsp=20&hl=en&sa=N

If the aerodynamics were such a train wreck than why did they claim such high MPGs? something doesn't quite add up here.....


----------



## The Flying Dutchman (Aug 15, 2008)

GM will announch ( sorry, probably wrote that word wrong  ) 16 sept. officially, and will come up with official photo's.

At least, that's what I read on the market news.

It would'nt supprise me if these photo's were ''wrong'' .

I always thought that the Volt will/is gonna be practically the same design as the new Camaro.

If you ask me, it would be the most logical thing to do.

If they really are comming up with this design, the ugly 4 door, hell... what a mistake, It's as ugly as the Prius.

Hope they are going for the 'sporty' ( Camaro ) look.

Better would be if they are going to do it both, or maybe all three.

A ugly prius like
A luxury 4 doors with the kids
And a sporty 2 door Camaro

That would be awsome 

Anyway, my GM stocks are up a good 28% now, oil is going cheaper, dollar getting more expensive. YAY !


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

I don't think of it as ugly.
Just another Euro looking car.
We used to make cars that were stylish (read that as AMERICAN).
We still can, but only by ourselves. 
Time to start the "Rod & Custom" journey again....


----------



## The Flying Dutchman (Aug 15, 2008)

Euro-car-style is just hella ugly and boring.

Hell, I live in Europe and I drive American.
Probably always will, it's just so more 'car' .

Only Americans and Italians know how to build cars with style, feeling, and emotion.

The rest sucks balls.

O yeah, and of course my Holland brand Spyker knows how to build them 

I already hate it to see how America is turning into a second Europe.

You guys gotta build cars again, the (big) american way !
We europ's got our own small, tiny, shit cars, for our tiny shitty roads.
( only the real men left drive American  )

You guys know better, bigger is better.
Only the V8 engine has to go (due to high gas prices) , the rest has to stay.
And o yeah, put those chrome bumpers back on !


----------



## saab96 (Mar 19, 2008)

paker said:


> Another view



Now we know what Stewart Copeland does in his free time.


----------



## saab96 (Mar 19, 2008)

paker said:


> This 4 door Volt design I could live with.


With those wagon wheels and the long hood you'd probably get 20 miles EV range. You can't have your cake and eat it too. It was GM's mistake for letting the artists jump the gun without consulting the engineers. Everyone was getting excited about a clay movie prop that was only capable of moving at 1mph while sounding like a cement mixer.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

.......and yet they claim a 40 mile range......


----------



## Evan (Feb 20, 2008)

Well be fair 40 mile range with lithium. For all we know the lithium pack in there could be enough to push a sanely designed car around for a much greater distance.


----------

